# Primary Budget Surplus



## dewdrop (18 Sep 2013)

As someone not too familiar with such terms I reckon the primary budget figure as at end of August was 3739m and am wondering how it could be in surplus in 2014 as predicted by Mr. Noonan.   I appreciate this figure is after excluding interest payments.  However i note that actual deficit on current account only improved by 226m for the year ended august last.


----------

